

Google’s China Stance: More about Business than Thwarting Evil - cwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/12/google’s-china-stance-more-about-business-than-thwarting-evil/

======
enomar
I agree with Scoble on this one. This is about business, but it's not just
about Google not being number 2 in China. It's about China not being a safe
(or fair) place to do business.

<http://scobleizer.com/2010/01/12/why-now-google/>

------
andreyf
_This was a scorched earth move, aimed at buying Google some good will in the
rest of the world;_

If true, it sure seems to have worked.

------
boundlessdreamz
According to GiagOm “if the Chinese government bans the search giant, then
Google could be walking away from about $600 million in 2010 revenues.”

[http://gigaom.com/2010/01/12/how-much-will-it-cost-google-
to...](http://gigaom.com/2010/01/12/how-much-will-it-cost-google-to-exit-
china/)

------
PRGZ
I dont see how even earning good will by the rest of the world would help.
With China being such a large country, being #2 is fine. Maybe they perceive
themselves losing market share and on the way down?

